# Cute photos of cats in the garden and tips on cats on leads



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi everyone,

If you live in a busy area having your cat on a lead may be the only way for them to be outside safely.

My friend put together a collection of nice photos and tips around taking them out on said lead:

Story of a BOSSCAT, The Harness & Lead. + Ferplast mini cat lead review | Katzenworld

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## seasidesunshine (Nov 14, 2014)

Thank you for posting this - could be a very useful resource if I ever decide to venture out with Elizabeth!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

my girls only ever go out on a lead 


Usually only the garden but we do occasionally venture out in the lane where we live


----------



## seasidesunshine (Nov 14, 2014)

They certainly look very happy! Really gorgeous cats, by the way :001_wub:

Jerome was an indoor/outdoor cat and loved it, but I've come to the conclusion that there are just too many nasty risks out there for a tripod cat like Elizabeth.

Trouble is, I'm concerned that even if we do manage a trouble-free stroll on a lead it will give her a 'taste' of something she can't really have on her own terms, iyswim? She might even find it frustrating to be so restricted (having had at least enough time free-roaming to become pregnant back in August, poor soul).

I'm also concerned that she'll try to jump up to fences, shed roofs etc. and there's no way I can follow her up there! Not to mention fears about the lead coming off/harness breaking etc. 

I'm not sure whether in her case, it might be better to keep her indoors for now and possibly look into cat-proofing the garden! Do you have any advice? Xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She may enjoy going out but should soon come to terms with the fact that she doesn't go out without the harness. Both Mai Tai and MiMi jump up on the side where I keep their harnesses to ask to go out. I haven't taken Gracie out yet. While out walking they don't try to climb fences but you can alter the lead length at any time to restrict them if necessary - Mai Tai would walk up the middle of the road, car coming or not, if she had her own way  There is a ditch (no water in it usually) opposite our house and they like to explore that - I have to stop them from going under the little bridges to the houses though 
It isn't like walking a dog - you have to go pretty much where the cat wants to go and at their pace but it can be fun - all sorts of people stop to say hello 
Of course cat-proofing the garden would be ideal - best of both worlds - but in my case it isn't feasible


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

We use fully body harnesses for walks which when placed on well provide security and is comfortable for the cats. The other photo shows our cat proofed fence, best money ever spent. We have found ourselves that the cats don't fuss to go out without their jackets.


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

Now how did I miss all the follow up photos of your georgous cats! :O

If you fancy putting together a follow up article about cats on leads you d be very weclome to do so on the blog


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> It isn't like walking a dog - you have to go pretty much where the cat wants to go and at their pace but it can be fun - all sorts of people stop to say hello


100% this!! I recommend a long retractable lead which you can loop over bushes when they decided to take a detour behind and be ready to go from standing still to zooming at 30 miles an hour at any unannounced moment (although sometimes there is a bit of a bum wiggle to give an indication zoomies are about to take place!)


----------

